# First Kids of the Season



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

I am sooo excited. New Year's Eve my new Lamancha Doe kidded with twins buck and doe. Exactly what I had wanted because the doe and her offspring are unrelated to my herd. The doe arrived first and is the smallest Lamancha I have ever seen. THEN, the beefeist buck kid arrived. He is massive!!!

I have a photo stream started for both
Starlet Lace BC Bulletproof

and Starlet Lace BC Bell Eve

:kidred::kidblue:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness the cuteness is killing me! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww....so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What beautiful kids! Congrats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are adorable! That buck is a looker! Wow look at that pose! The doe is very adorable! Congrats on your new additions!!!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! I can't stand it, they are so cute!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, they are soo much fun. I am pretty excited that they get to stay in the herd. It is always hard making choices as to who gets to stay and who goes.


----------

